# Billy stewart Horse dealer ??



## treacle86 (21 October 2008)

does anyone know anything about horse dealer billy stewart , glasgow area I beleive, lesmahagow , Someone said he was a decent dealer who would maybe be interested in horses for sale , anyone have any info on him , good or bad ??
I have not  really heard of him , does he have a website or that ? Thanks
x


----------



## jillianc (21 October 2008)

he is based in lesmahagow, lovely yard - reputation is good, mostly sells jumping horses.  No website that I know of.


----------



## Hollycat (21 October 2008)

have PM'd you


----------



## nicnag (21 October 2008)

Have also PM'd you.


----------



## treacle86 (21 October 2008)

Thanks everyone, Does he buy horses ? I think my girl would go further jumping wise , i have only jumped her around 2ft 6 / 2ft 9 . xx


----------



## saddlesore (21 October 2008)

website is rdsporthorses.co.uk


----------



## The Original Kao (21 October 2008)

is kate bunting not his girlfriend?
http://www.kbequi-sales.co.uk/


----------



## sea_view (21 October 2008)

Yes she is as far as I am aware.


----------



## Hollycat (21 October 2008)

If he has a girlfriend then it sounds like it was his dad that I had a bad experience with


----------



## The Original Kao (22 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
If he has a girlfriend then it sounds like it was his dad that I had a bad experience with  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

nope billy stewart is that old 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i have only heard good things about Kate tho. I've had plenty experiences of billy stewart and can't say publicly about them


----------



## Silverspring (22 October 2008)

My friend bought all her ponies from Billy Stewart, that was about 10 - 12 years ago but she never had any problems with them.  One turned out to be too much of a handful and he was happy to exchange her 3 months later, seems like a really decent guy to me.


----------



## pepperandoran (22 October 2008)

I bought my horse from Kate Bunting - can thoroughly recommend her. As far as I am aware Billy is her partner. Iv not had any experience of him though.
That website further up the thread - RD Sporthorses - I dont think that is Billy's site?


----------



## Shiraz (22 October 2008)

My friend and her dad bought all their hunters from him and he always happily exchanged any they weren't happy with. 

I think my friend's sister had a bit of bother with the last horse she got from him but he swapped it 3x until she got something she was happy with. 

It would be over 10yrs since I was on his yard but he had some cracking horses then!


----------

